# Chains! What are you running?



## Karate Krampus (Oct 9, 2016)

Other than a sram SS chain, what are good chain options? 
I'd like to hear about everyone's favorite chains and why. 
Thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I use whatever 8, 9, or 10 speed chain I can get cheap. I see no advatage to SS specific chains.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

for SS, KMC. just because it a normal chain. it has half link and old-school master link not much thought put into it further....old school for SS chains in my book


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

127.0.0.1 said:


> for SS, KMC. just because it a normal chain. it has half link and old-school master link not much thought put into it further....old school for SS chains in my book


KMC makes dozens of chains. Which one are you talking about?

With most chainrings being narrow-wide now, half-links are not ideal. I kind of want a 33t ring on my bike, but those are rare and involve a bunch of hassle to make them work on a RaceFace crank.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't use new chainrings for SS, I find plain old chainrings, and x101 is the chain I have now on my SS mtb

my road SS is a tank and it came with a heavy Z6 w/masterlink and no reason to change it....but when it goes bad will just get a x101


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

So I've always been a cheap SRAM 8 speed kinda guy. I like the quick link, and I always figured the bigger chain would be more durable.

Then I read this article....

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/12/the...vFdcVGSHXq_aKlIzUctj4_tXTev28RXevgHPT9KbgWvcA


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I missed the article CCSS posted above when it was published. I'm still running the cheaper SRAM 8 and 9 speed chains. I buy several for my different gear choices. With my sliders I need a new chain for every 2 cogs. 

I've had issues running a 10 speed chain.


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

I use Sram 12spd flat top chain, have had good luck with it so far.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Rod said:


> I missed the article CCSS posted above when it was published. I'm still running the cheaper SRAM 8 and 9 speed chains. I buy several for my different gear choices. With my sliders I need a new chain for every 2 cogs.
> 
> I've had issues running a 10 speed chain.


What I've found running 10-speed chains is that they tend to slide around laterally, especially when the frame is flexing during an out of the saddle effort, in ways that cause some scary popping and creaking sounds.

I've typically run the SRAM PC-1 because it feels bullet proof when putting down power out of the saddle, no creaking or popping. Endless, however recommends against using the PC-1 with their stuff, so I'm going to try a KMC eight speed on my single speed gravel bike since I'm swapping out the rear cog for something bigger and need a longer chain.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

LonelyDwarfProd. said:


> What I've found running 10-speed chains is that they tend to slide around laterally, especially when the frame is flexing during an out of the saddle effort, in ways that cause some scary popping and creaking sounds.
> 
> I've typically run the SRAM PC-1 because it feels bullet proof when putting down power out of the saddle, no creaking or popping. Endless, however recommends against using the PC-1 with their stuff, so I'm going to try a KMC eight speed on my single speed gravel bike since I'm swapping out the rear cog for something bigger and need a longer chain.


I agree completely. I broke a tooth on my cog last time i used a 10 speed chain climbing a hill on a road ride.

It popped and slipped with a completely different chainring and cog the next time i used the same chain.

I dont have any of those issues with other chains.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

SRAM 8 speed chain is the correct answer.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

The PC-1 is a killer option. 

Running a gold KMC 10SL at the moment and really happy with how quiet it is. Not sure I've experienced such a silent ride.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Everyone is having issues with Sram 10 speed? That's what I am running on my gravel bike because I converted the bike and it's what I had. I haven't had any issues like others are saying. What should I look out for under what conditions?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

iowamtb said:


> Everyone is having issues with Sram 10 speed? That's what I am running on my gravel bike because I converted the bike and it's what I had. I haven't had any issues like others are saying. What should I look out for under what conditions?


If you haven't noticed anything by now you are probably safe.

My issues occured when climbing. Super steep hills where i had to put out some power. With the small sample size, 2 people, i wouldnt worry about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Rod said:


> If you haven't noticed anything by now you are probably safe.
> 
> My issues occured when climbing. Super steep hills where i had to put out some power. With the small sample size, 2 people, i wouldnt worry about it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Good to know. I probably don't quite put the power down gravel grinding as some of you might on steep single track. But I have plenty of hills where I am out of the saddle pulling and pushing so hard I am surprised i haven't bent my handlebars!


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

YBN 10 speed chains have been good to me. They were one of the cheaper "all black" options when I was building my first SS, and since they haven't let me down and they are relatively cheap, that's what I've stuck with. They also get bonus points for playing nice with drop stop/narrow wide chainrings.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Sadly, the only YBN chain I've had snapped with less than 25 miles on it. I'm guessing every manufacturer will have similar anecdotes. ha!


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Been running SRAM PC-1110 11-speed for a few years with no troubles. Wolftooth chainrings and Surly cogs. 

I have SS and 1X11 bikes and use this chain on both. Easy to have 2-3 spares that fit all bikes and about $14 each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Just installed my second Shimano XTR.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

SRAM 850 or 870 on all of my bikes. Good enough for me.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Broke 2 kmc x10 ultiple times, now sram pc 830 and my world is better again


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Sram 8spd. And Endless cog.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Sram PC 850 8speed for the last 10 years.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

One of the three I have sitting around: Whipperman White Star, KMC or Shimano 11-speed.


----------



## Charnek (Dec 26, 2019)

I nearly exclusively used the Izumi Eco chain when I was a dirty hipster in LA. Had literally zero issues. Ran that on my Stache with a 1up ring and Endless cog all last summer with no issues as well. Ultimately I don't really see a "best" single speed chain as long as it lasts and doesn't pop.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

I used to run the KMC Z610HX, a heavy 3/32" SS specific chain, for years. Never had any issues, but when I built up my 2016 Unit, I found a killer deal on KMC 8-speed 8.99 chains and bought several. They seem to last just as good as the much heavier Z610HX, I like how they are full nickel plated, relatively cheap and see no reason to change. I understand that these are now called X8 Silver.

Interesting that some people have had problems with 10-speed chains. The only issues I have ever really seen has been with running 1/8" chains on a 3/32" drivetrain. 

The article that CCSS posted is a good read.


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

I am running the KMC Z610HX, works for me so far. I might try the X101 next time I need one.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Karmatp said:


> I am running the KMC Z610HX, works for me so far. I might try the X101 next time I need one.


The Z610HX is a 3/32" chain and the X101 is a 1/8", if that matters to you.


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

BrianU said:


> The Z610HX is a 3/32" chain and the X101 is a 1/8", if that matters to you.


I run Surly 3/32" cogs. I thought you could run a 1/8" chain with a 3/32" cog but I could be wrong.

Thanks Brian for info, I'm still learning lots from members getting back into riding the trails.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Karmatp said:


> I run Surly 3/32" cogs. I thought you could run a 1/8" chain with a 3/32" cog but I could be wrong.
> 
> Thanks Brian for info, I'm still learning lots from members getting back into riding the trails.


Unless you are running something like a Surly singleator, you can run a 1/8" chain on a 3/32" cog. There will be some play in your drivetrain. I know a couple locals that decided to start racing the single speed category in our state series a couple years ago to mix things up and they use 1/8" chains. I have never asked them why, but for whatever reason they have, hard to argue against them. They are a force to be reckoned with. However a gentleman that I ride with, decided to build up a singlespeed using a Niner SIR9 frame. He is a big guy, a strong rider and kept having problems dropping his chain, despite good tension and alignment. This guy also races with the two riders I mentioned earlier and he told me that they insisted he had to run the larger chain. I suspected maybe the extra play between his cog and chain, along with some frame flex, was causing his problem. He tried an 8-speed chain and no more dropped chains. Maybe someone riding a stiffer frame would not have this issue, but IMHO, the average 1/8" chain is not going to offer any practical advantages, as far as strength, over a Z610HX.


----------



## chestont (Aug 4, 2009)

KMC X8.93 for almost two years with an Eagle chainring and Surly stainless cog. Cheap and trouble free. I tried the SRAM SS specific chain and it kept popping off.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

BrianU said:


> Unless you are running something like a Surly singleator, you can run a 1/8" chain on a 3/32" cog. There will be some play in your drivetrain. I know a couple locals that decided to start racing the single speed category in our state series a couple years ago to mix things up and they use 1/8" chains. I have never asked them why, but for whatever reason they have, hard to argue against them. They are a force to be reckoned with. However a gentleman that I ride with, decided to build up as singlespeed using a Niner SIR9 frame. He is a big guy, a strong rider, kept having problems dropping his chain, despite good tension and alignment. This guy also races with the two riders I mentioned earlier and he told me that they insisted he had to run the larger chain. I suspected maybe the extra play between his cog and chain, along with some frame flex, was causing his problem. He tried an 8-speed chain and no more dropped chains. Maybe someone riding a stiffer frame would not have this issue, but IMHO, the average 1/8" chain is not going to offer any practical advantages, as far as strength, over a Z610HX.


That's interesting. Sounds like I should just stick with the 610, I have not had any issues with it so far.


----------



## Enoch (Jun 12, 2004)

KMC 610. Flat plates. Drop Buster Chain. You'll get tired of it before you wear it out


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i've been running a 10speed ultegra chain for the past year. it's been working well.


----------



## spotmaticf (Jun 3, 2008)

I run a Wipperman CONNEX 108 single speed chain. I'm 220# and tend to mash up climbs. I've broken or thrown a few chains, maybe because my steel bike is flexy.

I stopped buying lightweight chains - I find them dangerous.

The CONNEX 108 has an old school master link, which I like because I don't have to move the wheel forward to remove the chain for cleaning.


----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)

I, too, use Wipperman Connex chains on all of my bikes. I've been through nearly every brand of chain through the years and just kept finding my Wipperman chains outlasting and outperforming nearly all others. The only chain that's come close to them were the Shimano Dura-Ace/XTR chains. 

I also hot wax them for lube and find that helps with longevity of both chain and drivetrain.


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

jcaiii said:


> I also hot wax them for lube and find that helps with longevity of both chain and drivetrain.


I too am a big, big... big fan of waxing my chains on every bike, even the dedicated trainer one. It's quiet, no chain tattoos, and it doesn't pick up the muck if my commute has some rain


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

KMC 8 speed, because they do the job, they're cheap and come with a quick link.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I also use the x8.99. Cheap, zinc coated and quicklinks are cheap too. Ive got >2000 miles on mine and it looks like new, still measures way below worn.

One thing about that chain... The pins are hardened and mushroomed. I literally couldnt get the pin out with my chainbreaker. My girly hands arent strong enough. Never had that happen before. Ended up using a pair of big plumbing wrenches to turn the chain tool. Its something im concerned about if i ever have a chain problem while riding remotely.

I use this chain with a sram direct mount chainring and an endless cog.


----------



## johnsalvaggio (Apr 16, 2020)

One bike, two personalities:

1) Single-speed: SRAM 8 speed chain, Chris King 20T, and a SRAM GX Eagle 34T. 
2) Geared: SRAM GX Eagle 12 speed with appropriate 12 speed chain.


----------



## tgriesel (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm totally rebuilding my SS right now for mostly street and gravel, nothing too steep. Previously I used SRAM PC-1 but I don't have one. After looking through my stash I found the following DA XTR CN7701 9 Spd; SRAM PC-68 8 Spd; SRAM PC-991 9 speed. Seems like all of them will work. DA XTR will be the lightest and best made (strongest??). I'm thinking the DA until I wear it out. I have Boone Ti ring and cog. Any thoughts?


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

tgriesel said:


> I'm totally rebuilding my SS right now for mostly street and gravel, nothing too steep. Previously I used SRAM PC-1 but I don't have one. After looking through my stash I found the following DA XTR CN7701 9 Spd; SRAM PC-68 8 Spd; SRAM PC-991 9 speed. Seems like all of them will work. DA XTR will be the lightest and best made (strongest??). I'm thinking the DA until I wear it out. I have Boone Ti ring and cog. Any thoughts?


IMHO, if you want a "set it and forget it" experience, you'll be happier with the SRAM chains. Those CN7701's were not well loved and prone to breakage and didn't like getting dirty. You might be alright for street/gravel and not too steep, but keeping a chain tool and a chain link on your bike wouldn't be the worst plan.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Sram 8 speed. I have stash of old 890 chains, which I don't think they make that level of 8 speed chain anymore, sadly. But the 870 is a good chain too. Simple and inexpensive.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Vintage NOS Sachs PC-61 8-speed.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Kmc x11 sl


----------



## PVP-SS (Jan 28, 2019)

KMC Z410 in lime green. Cheap, durable and matches/accents my green single speed.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

jct said:


> i've been running a 10speed ultegra chain for the past year. it's been working well.


snapped this one this morinng at the quick link.

went out and got a SRAM 850. boom.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Karate Krampus said:


> Other than a sram SS chain, what are good chain options?
> I'd like to hear about everyone's favorite chains and why.


Over the years I've converted all my singlespeeds away from Sram's PC-1 and various Sram/Shimano multi-gear chains, mostly due to wear, but in a few cases due to failure. Nothing worse than a chain failing right when youre really standing up hard on it, ya know. So, I run KMC bmx or singlespeed chains on all my 1-speeds now. Gripe all you want about their weight, or their unadorned utilitarian appearance, they're bombproof and have performed reliably for me for thousands and thousands of miles. I will take that assurance over a few grams of weight saving every time.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

NOS Sachs PC-61 8-speed chain, 1998 Vintage. I’m still trying to kill it, but it simply won’t die!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’ve never been one to buy expensive chains but I just put a new KMC Ti Nitride chain for my geared hardtail and it’s significantly smoother. I’m considering trying on SS and my gravel bike next.


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been running variants of the KMC X10 for the last 5+ years of single speeding and have had great luck with them. The wear rate is decent and I've never broken one, even running them ridiculously beyond the recommended range. And of course the pretty gold color looks nice on a blingle speed.

I started my SS adventures with the SRAM PC-1 but found it to wear really fast. Totally worth it at $6 a chain if you run cheap chainrings and cogs and don't mind adjusting dropouts or EBB.

I'm curious to hear any experiences with 12 speed chains for singlespeeding. I don't have much experience with 12 speed drivetrains but I've read some of the chains have a really long service life. I've been too cheap to test them myself...


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’d stay with the KMC X10 Ti-Ni chain. For my SS I’ll probably get the X10 too maybe the X11.
I understand that an X12 might fit a little tighter on a typical ramped “no-drop” 11speed chain ring but you also pay more to find out


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

KMC X8.93 on all my SS's. 

I've been using this chain for a while. Doesn't stretch like Sram chains.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

New favorite, KMC Z1eHX narrow SS
Super strong and quiet and comes in black
https://www.kmcchain.com/en/product/bicycle-chain-z1ehxnarrow-single-speed

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Bikes (Sep 25, 2020)

Just run a cheap KMC. They make best 11 speed chain for a lot of other companies and last forever.


----------

